# Super new karting Stourbridge (south Brum) I book it for us?



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
This chap, Paul Kettle has spent Â£400,000 on an indoor kart circuit in Stourbridge. It is on two levels in a 30,000 sq ft unit and has a tunnel and a flyover and has also created 40 jobs. 
Thought it may be a good if I try and sort an evening out just for us TT owners to have a blast.
So, is there any interest from you all for me to try and arrange a bash during say, 3rd or 4th week of September perhaps for a Thursday or Friday evening?
I will ring Paul over the weekend and see what sort of numbers are required to book the whole track just for us and will post the info ASAP.
Regards Phill.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

you may have better luck posting this in the events section


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Yellow,
I did wonder about posting it on the events site. But as it is only a should I try it and not an actual event. I thought I would pop it on the general site.
Phill.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ah i see your cunning plan :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> ah i see your cunning plan :wink:


Oi dont start theiving "cunning plan" it's mine


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
However, you may be right, will post it on events too!
Phill. : :roll:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I'd be up for go-karting but its abit of a trek for me


----------



## Gandalf the Grey (Aug 3, 2004)

Actually, I think it was Baldricks :lol: :lol:

Definately post as an event, I'd be interested.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Gandalf the Grey said:


> Actually, I think it was Baldricks :lol: :lol:


Shhhhhhhh i just said it on a post to YELLOW. then he comes on this post and says it! he stole it from me  its mine  Baldrick can kiss my bald(_l_)  :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > ah i see your cunning plan :wink:
> ...


you were going to steal my wheels at gaydon and you are crying on about me theiving a couple of words i dont know were you get the neck :lol: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Your wheels have nothing to do with it  . But they are nice :wink:


----------



## IMOLA225R (Dec 8, 2004)

count me in i love carting, thats if shifts allow


----------



## 3.2TTC (Oct 15, 2003)

Yep - me too & possibly a mate or two.


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Whereabouts in Stourbridge? Off the ring road?


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Yes it's just off the ring road.
Phill.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

How many threads?

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=48122

It's getting confusing as one has the names of those interested and the other has the information about when and where....


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Lisa,
Now you have me confused!
I think the problem is that I posted the original thread on the forum as it wasn't an event at that point. However another member felt that as it was "almost an event". It should not be on the forum at all and shifted it to the events for me. Why he did that is beyond me!
Anyway, I took note of your requests re:- Saturday's and kids which is why I am trying to book it for Saturday rather than a Thurs/Friday.
Maybe I should post a thread asking all that would like to attend to PM me?
Phill.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I'm a possible maybe. Both my boys are too young to partake so it's down to whether I need to bring them or not really.


----------

